# reservoir simulator



## drilling engineer (18 يوليو 2011)

JOA Jewel Suite 2011 2.1.42.0 32bit | 155.6 Mb

JewelSuite changes the way you think about geologic modeling and reservoir simulation; We bring the E&P industry software which is easy to use, deals with complex reservoirs fast, and delivers accurate results.
Company Profile

Our vision is that JewelSuite will change the way you think about Geologic Modeling and Reservoir Simulation. Each day we make strides toward that vision by developing tools which are easy to use, assist you in updating models quickly, and deliver accurate results. 
The tools we develop are based on our patented 3D Grid technology, which allow handling of highly complex geological structures and ensure true integration for geological modeling, reservoir simulation and full field geomechanical stress simulation.
With an established history in developing innovative subsurface solutions for the Oil & Gas industry, the company supports clients with offices around the globe. 

Overview & Key Benefits

Our -4 models in 1- vision allows for real Asset Team Decision Making in an unparalleled collaborative fashion. 

- JewelSuite integrates seismic data, the geological model, flow simulation, and full field geomechanics in one workflow.
- JewelSuite allows all disciplines to work from the same grid, with a free flow of data to and from the different models.
- Multiple scenarios (static, dynamic, and geomechanics) can be easily tested and tried.
- JewelSuite Well Planning module enables different development scenarios to be designed. 

JewelSuite is windows-based. The heart of it is its patented 3D grid technology which allows modeling of very complex geology as well as seamless integration between static and dynamic modeling. Our customers recognize numerous benefits and unique features:

- Honors realistic and detailed geology (picture above) throughout the entire workflow due to the unique and patented JOA- Grid technology
- Automated structural modeling - JewelSuite- provides various steps to (semi) automatically create a water-tight structural framework of horizons and faults
- Asset Team Decision making - 4 models in 1: seismic, geological, flow simulation, and geomechanical model data available in one environment creates effective collaboration between geoscientists, RE/PE/drilling engineers, and asset managers
- Easy and intuitive to learn
- Fast model updates - complex reservoir models can be easily updated and modified, to incorporate new (well) information or build alternative geological scenarios
- Accurate Flow Simulation - the patented 3D grid technology in JewelSuite- creates vertical stacks of cells (with an orthogonal footprint), which for simulation purposes provides more accurate results for the prediction of oil-water displacements
- Compatibility - JewelSuite- offers a rich data structure for 3D models and therefore 3D grids of other modeling application can be im ported and transformed into more accurate JewelSuite- models
- Fast learning curve: JewelSuite- is highly intuitive and uses unique step-by-step workflow process guidance

What's new in JewelSuite 2011: www.jewelsuite.com






للتحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?umtkge14nvtnru4
http://www.mediafire.com/?w327qi3ax9ugy7w
http://www.mediafire.com/?b9s4a54c5dz7kep
http://www.mediafire.com/?iuw7bz8an330y26


----------



## تولين (18 يوليو 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## drilling engineer (21 يوليو 2011)

u r welcome


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة ممتاز ألف شكر


----------



## drilling engineer (28 يوليو 2011)

منور ..


----------



## anihita (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanks for sharing this application, helpful to all


----------



## drilling engineer (14 أغسطس 2011)

anihita قال:


> thanks for sharing this application, helpful to all



u r welcome 
wish u make use of it brother


----------



## waleedmohamed1988 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مطلوب ضروري وجزاك الله كل خير اخي*

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن ممكن بس اطلب طلب
الليسنس بتاعت البرنامج انتهت ف واحد سبتمبر فهل يوجد رخصه اخري لعمل البرنامج او اي طريقه لتشغيله وشكرا؟


----------



## rakanbst (27 يناير 2012)

الف مشكوووووووووووووور على البرنامج


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

